# left break light doesn't work with headlights on



## evilbreed83 (Dec 2, 2014)

My break light comes on and works when head light is off but at night when using headlights the left break light dims and does not light up when applying breaks. The right side is just fine.ive replaced the bulbs already.its a 95 alitma


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Somewhere it's shorting. Did you check the marker bulbs at the front of the vehicle? Check the terminals inside the bulb sockets? Make sure the correct bulbs were installed?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the back of the t/lmp that houses the sockets had a issue, check the wires & connections & sockets


----------



## ShaggyTJ (Mar 9, 2015)

You may need to get some contact cleaner and clean the inside of the socket. It worked for me whin I had this problem.


----------

